# Βιβλία που τάχα διαβάσαμε



## tsioutsiou (Dec 11, 2008)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/education/7776046.stm
(...σιγά να μη διαβάσω τη βιογραφία του Μαντέλα)


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2008)

Ο sarant πρότεινε εδώ να γραφτεί ένα «αγχολυτικό βιβλίο, όπως 1001 ή 101 (διάσημα) βιβλία που ΔΕΝ είναι ανάγκη να διαβάσεις πριν πεθάνεις».

Πάντως, εγώ δεν νιώθω πια την ανάγκη να πω ψέματα. Παραδέχομαι ότι και τα βιβλία που διάβασα νέος έχω ξεχάσει τι έγραφαν. Φαντάσου αυτά που δεν διάβασα. Όλα ένας χαρτοπολτός έχουν γίνει.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 11, 2008)

nickel said:


> Παραδέχομαι ότι και τα βιβλία που διάβασα νέος έχω ξεχάσει τι έγραφαν. Φαντάσου αυτά που δεν διάβασα. Όλα ένας χαρτοπολτός έχουν γίνει.


Χαίρομαι που δεν είμαι μόνη.  Σίγουρα δεν είναι παθολογικό, γιατρέ μου;
Επίσης, μου τη σπάνε αφόρητα αυτοί που θυμούνται ακόμα και την Πατριδογνωσία που διάβασαν στο Δημοτικό.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 7, 2009)

Και μόλις τώρα είδα αυτό το (αναξιοποίητο) νήμα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Και μόλις τώρα είδα αυτό το (αναξιοποίητο) νήμα.


Εξαιρετική διατύπωση, αντί για το σκέτο Bump, που αποτρέπεται από τον κανόνα των δέκα χαρακτήρων!



_Ξέρεις πόσα αναξιοποίητα και μισοτελειωμένα νήματα υπάρχουν; Και μόνο που το σκέφτομαι αγχώνομαι. Άσε πια εκείνα που πρέπει να τους συμπληρώσω τους τίτλους..._


----------



## Elsa (Jan 7, 2009)

nickel said:


> _Ξέρεις πόσα αναξιοποίητα και μισοτελειωμένα νήματα υπάρχουν; Και μόνο που το σκέφτομαι αγχώνομαι. Άσε πια εκείνα που πρέπει να τους συμπληρώσω τους τίτλους..._



Και πέρασαν και οι γιορτές, που συνήθως είναι περίοδος κλεισίματος εκκρεμοτήτων...


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Και πέρασαν και οι γιορτές, που συνήθως είναι περίοδος κλεισίματος εκκρεμοτήτων...


Και που για μένα ήταν περίοδος δημιουργίας πρόσθετων εκκρεμοτήτων...


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 7, 2009)

nickel said:


> Εξαιρετική διατύπωση, αντί για το σκέτο Bump, που αποτρέπεται από τον κανόνα των δέκα χαρακτήρων!




Ε, τότε να προσθέσω κάτι εποικοδομητικό στο νήμα: επειδή η δημοτική μου βιβλιοθήκη δεν δέχεται τα παλιά βιβλία λόγω πολυτονικού (), κάνω τακτικά εκκαθαρίσεις. Στα σκουπίδια. Μέχρι στιγμής, δεν το έχω μετανιώσει, με εξαίρεση κάτι παλιά αστυνομικά Βίπερ της δεκαετίας του 60-70 (collector's items) και βιβλιαράκια των εκδόσεων Bell.


----------



## crystal (Jan 7, 2009)

Κατάλαβα καλά; Πετάς βιβλία στα σκουπίδια;


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 7, 2009)

crystal said:


> Κατάλαβα καλά; Πετάς βιβλία στα σκουπίδια;



Ναι. Στον κάδο της ανακύκλωσης. Αλλά μην ανησυχείς, εξαφανίζονται σε δευτερόλεπτα και ξαναεμφανίζονται μετά από λίγες μέρες στο Μοναστηράκι. Δεν μπορώ να κάνω αλλιώς.

Υ.Γ. Δεν έχουμε στην Ελλάδα και charity shops να τα πάρει :)


----------



## Dido (Jan 7, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Ε, τότε να προσθέσω κάτι εποικοδομητικό στο νήμα: επειδή η δημοτική μου βιβλιοθήκη δεν δέχεται τα παλιά βιβλία λόγω πολυτονικού (), κάνω τακτικά εκκαθαρίσεις. Στα σκουπίδια.



Μια εναλλακτική λύση για να μην καταλήξουν τα βιβλία στα σκουπίδια είναι αυτή ή ακόμα και αυτή.


----------



## crystal (Jan 7, 2009)

Και υπάρχει και το ετήσιο παζάρι της Άσπρης Λέξης... Αν πας φορτωμένος με όλα όσα θέλεις να πετάξεις, θα σε δουν σαν τον Άη Βασίλη. :)


----------



## Elsa (Jan 7, 2009)

Άλλες ιδέες για να μην τα πετάς:
-Να τα δίνεις σε χαριστικά παζάρια, όπως είναι της Άσπρης Λέξης, του Σπόρου (ίσως υπάρχουν και άλλα) ή να τα χαρίζεις διαδικτυακά.
-Να τα πουλάς σε βιβλιοπωλεία μεταχειρισμένων (στο Μοναστηράκι, στην Γραβιάς, στην Καλλιδρομίου και αλλού.
-Έσχατη λύση, να τα δίνεις για ανακύκλωση χαρτιού.
Οτιδήποτε από αυτά νομίζω πως είναι καλύτερο από το να καταλήγουν στα σκουπίδια και να επιβαρύνουν και τις χωματερές. :)

Edit: Μέχρι να βρω τα λινκς με πρόλαβαν άλλοι, βέβαια...


----------



## Zazula (Jan 7, 2009)

nickel said:


> _Ξέρεις πόσα αναξιοποίητα και μισοτελειωμένα νήματα υπάρχουν; Και μόνο που το σκέφτομαι αγχώνομαι. Άσε πια εκείνα που πρέπει να τους συμπληρώσω τους τίτλους..._


Note to self: Να αρχίσω ένα νήμα με τίτλο «Τα 10001 νήματα τα οποία πρέπει να αξιοποιήσεις ή να ολοκληρώσεις ή των οποίων τους τίτλους πρέπει να συμπληρώσεις προτού πεθάνεις». 

Παίδες, περιττό να πω ότι μες στο μυαλό μου είστε — σήμερα τακτοποιούσα τη βιβλιοθήκη του αρχείου μου και σκεφτόμουν τι να κάνω με τις ατέλειωτες δεκάδες αγγλικών κι αμερικανικών βιβλίων τα οποία δεν σκοπεύω (ή δεν έχω πια χώρο) να τα κρατήσω άλλο. :)


----------



## Costas (Jan 7, 2009)

Εγώ πάλι φέτος πήρα την (μάλλον ουτοπική, αλλά θα την προσπαθήσω παρ' όλα αυτά) απόφαση να μην ξαναγοράσω βιβλίο (με τις λιγοστές εξαιρέσεις που επιβάλλει πάντα η ζωή στα μεγάλα "θα"), παρά να διαβάσω τα όσα αδιάβαστα έχω συσσωρεύσει όλα αυτά τα χρόνια, και που μου φτάνουν άνετα ώσπου να πεθάνω (ας πούμε, βάσει στατιστικής, ότι θα πεθάνω σε περίπου 25-30 χρόνια). Κι αυτό γιατί δεν πρόκειται για βιβλία που δε μ' αρέσουν ή δε μ' ενδιαφέρουν πια (εντάξει, υπάρχουν και τέτοια, αλλά είναι πολύ λίγα)· απλώς, το καινούργιο έχει άλλη χάρη... Αν βάλω και τις ατελείωτες ώρες που περνώ διαβάζοντας στο διαδίκτυο, τότε καλύπτομαι και για τη μετά θάνατο ζωή μου.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 7, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Άλλες ιδέες για να μην τα πετάς:
> -Να τα δίνεις σε χαριστικά παζάρια, όπως είναι της Άσπρης Λέξης, του Σπόρου (ίσως υπάρχουν και άλλα) ή να τα χαρίζεις διαδικτυακά.
> -Να τα πουλάς σε βιβλιοπωλεία μεταχειρισμένων (στο Μοναστηράκι, στην Γραβιάς, στην Καλλιδρομίου και αλλού.
> -Έσχατη λύση, να τα δίνεις για ανακύκλωση χαρτιού.
> Οτιδήποτε από αυτά νομίζω πως είναι καλύτερο από το να καταλήγουν στα σκουπίδια και να επιβαρύνουν και τις χωματερές. :)





Ambrose said:


> Ναι. Στον κάδο της ανακύκλωσης. Αλλά μην ανησυχείς, εξαφανίζονται σε δευτερόλεπτα και ξαναεμφανίζονται μετά από λίγες μέρες στο Μοναστηράκι.



10 characters


----------



## Palavra (Aug 5, 2009)

Σήμερα διάβαζα στο tvxs.gr για έναν ιστότοπο στον οποίο μπορεί κανείς να χαρίσει παλιά βιβλία (www.book2chance.gr.) και θυμήθηκα αυτή τη συζήτηση και το παράπονο του Αμβρόσιου


Ambrose said:


> Υ.Γ. Δεν έχουμε στην Ελλάδα και charity shops να τα πάρει :)


οπότε είπα να το βάλω εδώ για να υπάρχει.

_Με ένα απλό τηλεφώνημα ή email ερχόμαστε, παραλαμβάνουμε από τον χώρο σας τα ανακυκλώσιμα υλικά, σας εγγράφουμε μέλος και σας παραδίνουμε σάκο με ξύλινη υποδοχή για την περαιτέρω ανακύκλωση._


----------



## psifio (Aug 5, 2009)

Επίσης, μπορείτε να τα δίνετε σε μένα. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 5, 2009)

Έχω έναν τοίχο ολόκληρο γεμάτο με paperbacks, ελαφρά αναγνώσματα, best-sellers κλπ., τα οποία μαζεύω εδώ και αμέτρητα χρόνια. Εδώ και καιρό αναρωτιέμαι τι μπορώ να τα κάνω. Φυσικά, μια λύση είναι η ανακύκλωση, αλλά δεύτερη λύση είναι ίσως να τα χαρίσω σε ανθρώπους που μπορεί να τα διαβάσουν.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 5, 2009)

Ο συγκεκριμένος ιστότοπος γράφει ότι αν τα βιβλία διαβάζονται, τα προωθεί αναλόγως: 
_[...] μεγάλο μέρος των βιβλίων σας θα έχει μια δεύτερη ευκαιρία ανάγνωσης από λάτρεις του βιβλίου, όπως και εσείς.

[...] προγράμματά μας για δωρεάν παροχή βιβλίων σε βιβλιοθήκες υποβαθμισμένων περιοχών, φυλακών κ.α. (τα προγράμματα ανακοινώνονται ανά εξάμηνο μετά από αιτήσεις των ενδιαφερομένων)._


----------



## SBE (Aug 5, 2009)

Psifio, έλα να πάρεις και τα δικά μου!
Αλλά αφού υπάρχουν τόσοι εδώ μεσα με το πρόβλημα του χώρου και τη διάθεση να δώσουν τα βιβλία γιατί οι εν Ελλάδι δεν οργανώνουν ενα μικρό παζάρι βιβλίου στην επόμενη συνάντηση; Ή γιατι δεν κάνουν την επόμενη συνάντηση παζάρι βιβλίου; Ναι, ξέρω, δε θα έρθει κανενας, συνήθως έτσι λένε όλοι, αλλά έρχονται. 
Παρεμπιπτόντως, αν κανένας ενδιαφέρεται για αγγλόφωνα βιβλία για τους ΑΗΠ (και γενικότερα), προσπαθώ να ξεφορτωθώ καμποσα, πρόσφατες εκδόσεις όλα.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 5, 2009)

SBE said:


> Αλλά αφού υπάρχουν τόσοι εδώ μεσα με το πρόβλημα του χώρου και τη διάθεση να δώσουν τα βιβλία γιατί οι εν Ελλάδι δεν οργανώνουν ενα μικρό παζάρι βιβλίου στην επόμενη συνάντηση; Ή γιατι δεν κάνουν την επόμενη συνάντηση παζάρι βιβλίου; Ναι, ξέρω, δε θα έρθει κανενας, συνήθως έτσι λένε όλοι, αλλά έρχονται.



Αναλαμβάνεις την οργάνωση και τη διαφήμιση;


----------



## SBE (Aug 5, 2009)

Αν ήμουν στην Ελλάδα θα το αναλάμβανα, δεν είναι δύσκολο, το έχω κάνει, αλλά από απόσταση δε βολεύει. 
Αλλά μιλάμε για μικρής κλίμακας ανταλλαγή, μεταξύ λεξιγλωσσων, δε χρειάζεται διαφήμιση μεγάλη, όσο για χώρο, όλο και κάποιος θα ξέρει κανένα μέρος που προσφέρεται- ένα μαγαζί μια Κυριακή νωρίς π.χ. που δεν έχει πελατεία; Καμιά σχολική αίθουσα; Κανένας με μεγάλο σπίτι;


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 11, 2009)

Πρόσφατα κατέβηκα στο Μοναστηράκι με *καλά* 3 βιβλία σε ά-ψ-ο-γ-η κατάσταση και μου τα κοιτάζανε στα δόντια. Ένας δεν τα έπαιρνε γιατί τα 2 ήταν Αγγλικά, ενώ σε άλλο σχετικό κατάστημα του Μοναστηρακίου, στην ερώτησή μου αν δέχονται βιβλία (δωρεάν) η απάντηση ήταν "Μόνο άμα μάς κάνουνε!". Αισθάνθηκα τόσο ηλίθιος που μόνο που δεν τους έβρισα. Τα πέταξα στα σκουπίδια.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 11, 2009)

Οι άνθρωποι είναι έμποροι βιβλίων, κανένας δεν είπε ότι αγαπάνε τα βιβλία.


----------



## Katerina_A (Dec 11, 2009)

Στη Θεσσαλονίκη γνωρίζετε τίποτα ανάλογο;
Η βιβλιοθήκη (και μιλάμε από τοίχο σε τοίχο και από το πάτωμα ως το ταβάνι), από τις διπλές και τρίδιπλες σειρές στα ράφια, έχει αρχίσει και φτύνει βιβλία στα καλά καθούμενα. Εκεί που κάθεσαι ακούς ένα «γκντούπ», τρομάζεις, πας να δεις τι έγινε και βλέπεις το «Αυτό» του Στίβεν Κινγκ στη μέση του δωματίου.


----------



## daeman (Dec 11, 2009)

Katerina_A said:


> [...]Εκεί που κάθεσαι ακούς ένα «γκντούπ», τρομάζεις, πας να δεις τι έγινε και βλέπεις το «Αυτό» του Στίβεν Κινγκ στη μέση του δωματίου.


 
Για να τα χαρίσεις/ξεφορτωθείς, δεν ξέρω, αλλά γι' αυτό που περιγράφεις, μήπως σκέφτηκες τη λύση του εξορκισμού;


----------



## Katerina_A (Dec 11, 2009)

daeman said:


> Για να τα χαρίσεις/ξεφορτωθείς, δεν ξέρω, αλλά γι' αυτό που περιγράφεις, μήπως σκέφτηκες τη λύση του εξορκισμού;



Χμμ... Λες να έχει τσαντιστεί από το ποιόν και όχι από το βάρος των βιβλίων που την έχουμε αναγκάσει να κουβαλά;


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 11, 2009)

daeman said:


> Για να τα χαρίσεις/ξεφορτωθείς, δεν ξέρω, αλλά γι' αυτό που περιγράφεις, μήπως σκέφτηκες τη λύση του εξορκισμού;


----------



## Katerina_A (Dec 11, 2009)

Άμα είχε φτύσει τα Άπαντα του Μακρυγιάννη δεν θα κάνατε έτσι!


----------



## daeman (Dec 11, 2009)

Katerina_A said:


> Άμα είχε φτύσει τα Άπαντα του Μακρυγιάννη δεν θα κάνατε έτσι!


 
Εμένα πάντως, μια φορά μου έφτυσε την "Ιστορία του ελληνικού τσιγάρου". Θα 'πρεπε να το δω σαν σημάδι, έτσι; ;)
Αλλά πού να χαμπαριάσω...


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 11, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Οι άνθρωποι είναι έμποροι βιβλίων, κανένας δεν είπε ότι αγαπάνε τα βιβλία.



Έμποροι παλιών και μεταχειρισμένων βιβλίων. Το λιγότερο που θα περίμενα είναι να τα δεχτούν και ό,τι δεν τους αρέσει να το πετάξουν. Δηλαδή, πρέπει να κάνουμε και παζάρια για το αυτονόητο; Αυτό δεν μου έχει ξανατύχει...


----------



## SBE (Dec 12, 2009)

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι πιάνουν χώρο και άμα δεν έχεις χώρο λες όχι ευχαριστώ. 
Πριν μερικά χρόνια πέθανε ένας καθηγητής γερμανικής φιλολογίας (του πανεπιστημίου, ντε!) και άφησε σε μια φίλη μου φοιτήτριά του 5000 βιβλία. Δεν της τα άφησε άμεσα, τα άφησε γενικώς και αορίστως στους φοιτητές του και ήταν η μόνη που δέχτηκε να τα πάρει. Προσπάθησε να δώσει σε βιβλιοθήκες (δεν παίρνουμε γερμανικά κλπκλπ), προσπάθησε να δώσει σε γνωστούς και φίλους και έφτιαξε νέα τριπλή βιβλιοθήκη και τα έβαλε. Κάνουν ωραίο ντεκόρ, αλλά δε νομίζω ότι προλαβαίνει να τα διαβάσει όλα.


----------



## StellaP (Dec 13, 2009)

Γειά σας,
Στην πόλη που μένω κάποιος Σύλλογος Γυναικών ζήτησε βιβλία για να σταλούν στις γυναικείες φυλακές της Θήβας, δέχονταν δε και ξενόγλωσσα, προφανώς για τις αλλοδαπές κρατούμενες. Εγώ ήδη ετοίμασα βιβλία για να τους δώσω αφού δεν είχα πού αλλού να τα χαρίσω και θα με πονούσε πολύ να τα πετάξω. Μήπως είναι και αυτό μία λύση, δηλαδή βιβλία για τους φυλακισμένους;


----------



## Marinos (Dec 13, 2009)

> Μήπως είναι και αυτό μία λύση, δηλαδή βιβλία για τους φυλακισμένους;


Οπωσδήποτε! Βρήκα αυτό, νομίζω μαζεύει γι' αυτό το σκοπό και ο Σύλλογος Υπαλλήλων Βιβλίου και Χάρτου, κυρίως ξενόγλωσσα για αλλοδαπούς φυλακισμένους -αν ξέρει κανείς κάτι (γιατί εγώ βλακωδώς έσβησα το μήνυμα) ας προσθέσει λεπτομέρειες.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 14, 2014)

5 εδώ: http://thecurlysue.com/2014/12/12/6-spoudaia-vivlia-pou-de-xreiazetai-na-diavaseis/ + κι άλλα στα σχόλια


----------



## daeman (Dec 14, 2014)

Zazula said:


> 5 εδώ: http://thecurlysue.com/2014/12/12/6-spoudaia-vivlia-pou-de-xreiazetai-na-diavaseis/ + κι άλλα στα σχόλια



Ασχετοσύνης και απαξίας το ανάγνωσμα, πρόσχωμεν. Πάντα κάποιοι λοιδορούσαν ό,τι δεν διάβαζαν ή δεν κατανοούσαν.

Αλλά τι να περιμένεις από curly Sue; Το πολύ πολύ να στρίψει αυτάρεσκα τις μπούκλες. Τρίχες δηλαδή.


----------

